# Eddie Bravo rolling with Hideo Tokoro



## Hanzou (Dec 9, 2015)

Pretty cool display of 10th planet jiujitsu. Really like Bravo's half guard stuff.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 10, 2015)

Yea, Eddie has made an art of the lockdown position and attacking from it.


----------

